# E/M, Peds



## daniel (Apr 11, 2008)

Seeking guidance, Does this sound right. Auditing a physicians notes. The note reads to me,  a 12yr old with new prob. Pharyngitis. No HPI, but we have Exam on TM. Documented with some detail. And lungs, also documented with some detail. With a prescription of Keflex. Does this qualify for a level four. Keep in mind this is an Establish patient.

So we got: Establish Patient
                2 detailed body areas examined
                New Prob
                Prescription Drug given.

Using the 1995 guidelines, do we come up with a level four.
Need input.

Daniel
CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds more like an EPF exam.  If you have no HPI, EPF exam and moderate MDM that looks to be a 99213 to me.


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree, 99213.  

I suppose you _could_ argue that those 2 systems were detailed if you use 1995 guidelines, but you have to remember that medical necessity is the key.  

Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 12, page 33:
http://cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

*"Medical necessity of a service is the overarching criterion for payment in addition to the individual requirements of a CPT code. It would not be medically necessary or appropriate to bill a higher level of evaluation and management service when a lower level of service is warranted. The volume of documentation should not be the primary influence upon which a specific level of service is billed."*

An otherwise healthy 12-year-old kid with pharangitis is not a level 4 type of visit in my opinion. 

 Erica


----------



## daniel (Apr 13, 2008)

Need more input, Dealing specificly with PEDS. What age range, and what DX's warrent a Level 4. Keep in mind, the documention is met for a level 4.
Looking for a response like. Children from 2months to 8yrs of age, with a new prob.  bronchitis, viral syndrome, gastroenteritis, warrent a level 4 when given a prescription.

Daniel
CPC


----------

